# passaggio a wireless

## inspiron

Prima mi collegavo ad internet via cavo di rete....

Ora sono passato al wireless con adattatore wireless PCMCIA...

Cosa devo fare per far funzionare la connessione wireless ed avere cmq la poassibilità di collegarmi via cavo(ifplugd)?

----------

## Onip

Io sul notebook uso networkmanager e mi trovo benone. Se cerchi sul forum ci sono un paio di discussioni a riguardo.

----------

## inspiron

ma intanto...

devo levare dhcpcd dall'avvio?

come faccio a far riconoscere l'adattatore pcmcia?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma intanto...
> 
> devo levare dhcpcd dall'avvio?
> 
> come faccio a far riconoscere l'adattatore pcmcia?

 

Se non lo riconosce, credo tu debba installare i drivers dell'adattatore!?

----------

## inspiron

intendevo...

devo attivare moduli del kernel? quali?

grazie

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> intendevo...
> 
> devo attivare moduli del kernel? quali?
> 
> grazie

 

non saprei  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> intendevo...
> 
> devo attivare moduli del kernel? quali?
> 
> grazie

 

dipende dal tuo adattatore, se non ci dici il modello almeno non possiamo aiutarti.

ciao

----------

## skypjack

C'è una sezione relativa a pcmcia nel kernel, dagli un'occhiata e scegli quelli che fanno comodo a te, ovviamente.

Non c'è una legge o regola fissa per mettere o togliere moduli dal kernel...

----------

## Scen

Configurazione di rete di Gentoo : qui trovi un bel pò di informazioni e chiarimenti a riguardo. Buona lettura!

----------

## skypjack

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Configurazione di rete di Gentoo : qui trovi un bel pò di informazioni e chiarimenti a riguardo. Buona lettura!

 

Non vale, team leader del translation group!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

D'oh!  :Laughing:  Eddai, almeno che serva a qualcosa l'aggiornamento che ho fatto recentemente a quella sezione  :Wink: 

A parte gli scherzi, penso sia giusto provare a sbattersi un pò seguendo la documentazione ufficiale, prima di chiedere nel forum e aspettare che ti venga elencata la soluzione dettagliata....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Scen wrote:*   

> A parte gli scherzi, penso sia giusto provare a sbattersi un pò seguendo la documentazione ufficiale, prima di chiedere nel forum e aspettare che ti venga elencata la soluzione dettagliata.... 

 

Niente di più vero. La prima volta che arrivai sul forum ricordo di aver "litigato" con lavish per una cosa del genere, ma da allora ho imparato a chiedere come ultima opzione, ultima possibilità, se proprio proprio non riesco a cavare un ragno dal buco...  :Wink: 

Detto questo, ho trovato tanto supporto sul forum e ho cercato di metterci anche del mio, quando possibile.

OT? Ok, ma è l'occasione per dire grazie e complimenti a tutti!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Continuiamo così...

----------

## inspiron

procediamo per gradi...

intanto non riesco a trovare una guida per far riconoscere a gentoo l'adattatore PCMCIA con chipset rtl8185 a 54M....

sapere dove sta una guida per il mio adattatore?

----------

## topper_harley

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io sul notebook uso networkmanager e mi trovo benone. Se cerchi sul forum ci sono un paio di discussioni a riguardo.

 

Io ho recentemente eliminato NetworkManager dal mio laptop e non potrei essere piu' felice:

1) non riesco a trovare un frontend che non abbia dipendenze enormi (tipo gnome-panel) e che funzioni decentemente. nm-applet ha per esempio bisogno di gnome-keyring-manager per ricordare la mia chiave wep...

2) le applicazioni che si appoggiano a networkmanager (tipo pidgin) scazzano letteralmente se sono per esempio connesso ad internet col cellulare (via wvdial) e networkmanager crede di aver trovato una rete cui connettermi.

3) non ho trovato un modo (anche se probabilmente esiste) per fare in maniera che una volta connesso al modem di casa, mi faccia partire automaticamente lo script della connessione pppoe.

Qualche suggerimento??

----------

## inspiron

Facendo 

```

lspci | grep wireless

```

mi esce questo sul mio adattatore wireless PCMCIA:

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

```

Non riesco a trovare quale modulo devo attivare nel kernel per farlo funzionare....

Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?

grazie

----------

## u238

prova guarda qui

http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/

----------

